# Need help with Medicare coding



## Ambs1997 (Jan 8, 2009)

What is the correct Medicare cpt codes for 82274 and 87210?


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jan 8, 2009)

For 82274 we use G0328-QW and for 87210 we use Q0111.  I hope this information helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## Jarts (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there a medicare code for 81000?


----------



## floachi (May 2, 2011)

*Medicare coding*



teresa collins said:


> for 82274 we use g0328-qw and for 87210 we use q0111.  I hope this information helps!
> 
> Teresa collins, cpc



which medicare code replaces g0328 since g0328 is no longer in use?


----------



## Teresa Collins (May 2, 2011)

82274-qw


----------

